# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #13



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week is a short one. We discuss tonight's second Presidential debate and talk a little about Hurricane Matthew.

Thanks for listening!

PF Show 13 | Hobbies Podcasts | PodOmatic

If you'd like to hear any of our past shows check out this thread.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It must have really sucked. Nobody has commented, yet.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> It must have really sucked. Nobody has commented, yet.


Admittingly not our best but Podomatic is telling me it has only had two listens. Give it a day.

But hey, everyone is definitely going to want to hear the Halloween show. It will be "Prepper" involved but most importantly it will be fun. Which in this day and age is needed. Not to mention we are going to make total fools of ourselves for your listening pleasure.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Big difference on Denton's audio. Microphone works well... Where did you buy your mic? Walmartz, badcock's or pigly wigly.....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> It must have really sucked. Nobody has commented, yet.


Hold yer horses Denton ...... ya know I turn in at 9 or 9:30 and get up at 4ish. It's Monday AM before I am able to embark on my critical review.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Okay ...... As I am always looking for the behind the scenes facts and the real story "in between the lines" ...... here is what you need to know from this weeks revelations of prepperism:

*Squatch secretly wants to be a "real" southerner.

Slippy Bites

A public acknowledgement that most men have participated in back room or locker room banter. It is not meant for public consumption. (psst ... that's why it is called backroom/locker room banter)

Denton's new amplified mic sucks. (A Watchman suspects he has actually borrowed a local HS cheerleader's mega horn and her bloomers to use/wear during the podcast)

The show is really not rated PG13.*


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

You've been posting it too late recently to listen on Sunday. Tonight I'll have time.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi, guys. Decent show, looking forward to Preparation H. The new mic sounds like you're speaking into a rain barrel. Not a fan.

Here's an idea for a show segment. What short-term effect will a Trump or Clinton victory have on peoples investments, bank accounts, IRAs, and like that there? How do we prep for it? You guys seem to have good business sense, your opinion would be noted.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

A short but sweet one .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yup. My sound was lacking. I'm thinking this is needed:
Hurricane Matthew Did Not Result In Massive Shootout Between Shop Owners And Looters

The mic is a Heil PR40, which is plugged into a small amp, which is plugged into the computer. The mic is dynamic. I decided on the dynamic mic as I figured it'd pick up less barking dogs, less car stereos and less drive-by shootings.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> A short but sweet one .


Power's up I see!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yup. My sound was lacking. I'm thinking this is needed:
> Hurricane Matthew Did Not Result In Massive Shootout Between Shop Owners And Looters
> 
> The mic is a Heil PR40, which is plugged into a small amp, which is plugged into the computer. The mic is dynamic. I decided on the dynamic mic as I figured it'd pick up less barking dogs, less car stereos and less drive-by shootings.


I think you copied the wrong link, or else I don't get the joke.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I think you copied the wrong link, or else I don't get the joke.


I think you are right:

Cloud Microphones Cloudlifter CL-1


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@Denton Have you considered a VOX?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> @Denton Have you considered a VOX?


Link, please?

This is what I am using:
https://us.focusrite.com/usb-audio-interfaces/scarlett-2i2


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> Link, please?...


VOX is just a generic term for "voice activated microphone". You said you were concerned with background noise, I thought it might be worth considering.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> VOX is just a generic term for "voice activated microphone". You said you were concerned with background noise, I thought it might be worth considering.


Oh, OK. Our helicopters have VOX as an option on the ICS box. There's a small lag in the activation so the pilots have a habit of starting out a sentence with, "uh...". I imagine the commercial mics that are VOX mics are better. I'll check it out - thanks!


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I miss shopping at the Piggly Wiggly. :tango_face_grin:

The microphone is clear but it seems to have a bit of echo, as if you were talking inside a concert hall or closet, so it doesn't sound very natural.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> Power's up I see!


we got power very early this morning . and water sometime last night to .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 26993


https://www.pigglywiggly.com/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Cricket said:


> I miss shopping at the Piggly Wiggly. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> The microphone is clear but it seems to have a bit of echo, as if you were talking inside a concert hall or closet, so it doesn't sound very natural.


Denton in the closet? The hell you say. :vs_shocked:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Denton in the closet? The hell you say. :vs_shocked:


Then it's time he came out. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Then it's time he came out. :vs_laugh:





Prepared One said:


> Denton in the closet? The hell you say. :vs_shocked:


Denton is not gay....he's just happy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK! It is now fixed.

Sas and I spent an hour figuring out the Windows 10 settings, and we thought we had it all done. Nope. Turns out, there are settings in Skype that have to be changed, too.

I think I have everything in the right place. Guess we'll find out in a few days.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> OK! It is now fixed.
> 
> Sas and I spent an hour figuring out the Windows 10 settings, and we thought we had it all done. Nope. Turns out, there are settings in Skype that have to be changed, too.
> 
> I think I have everything in the right place. Guess we'll find out in a few days.


^^^^^ See all the work we do for you people!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Does that mean we get an extra podcast this week? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Does that mean we get an extra podcast this week? :tango_face_grin:


We are both up to our eyeballs in work, but I was thinking about making one by my lonesome. That means no bumper music or anything, though.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> We are both up to our eyeballs in work, but I was thinking about making one by my lonesome. That means no bumper music or anything, though.


We would be a great pair . lmao


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> We would be a great pair . lmao


Except I don't have the software to record a dialogue.

I'm taking baby steps at this.


----------

